# All That Twist > Image Corner >  > ONLY in UAE... :P <<

## Zing



----------


## Zing



----------


## Zing



----------


## Zing



----------


## Zing



----------


## Tulip

Kya baat hai aaj kal ye bhi shouq hogaya hai?  :Stick Out Tongue:  Latest ki pics to nai le pae honge werna i would love to see them too :@ 
:bangin:

----------


## Zing

hahahahah

wo bi li hey but it dznt worth sharing here :P hehehee

wo  kya hey naa.. kehty hen jo jaga zakhmi ho wahan akser chot lagti hi rehti hey...

so aaj kal mera mind bi yahgi hey...

and blv me.. muje kuch dinon se aisee hi mails aa rahi hey .. heheh socha yeh kuch share kar don:P

----------


## coolshoaib

very nice sharing.

ye UAE main itne khadde kis ne kar deye jo har kisi main gari giri hue hai.

----------


## dsjeya

drivgers r bad
vehicles r bad
roads r bad
explain zing

----------


## Zing

hhahhaha nai Shoaib.. wo prob yeh hey ke .. Bail ne nai mara in ko.. yeh khud jaa ke bail ko marty hen :P

Dsjeya... actually... LUCK counts.. u dint mention abt that :P so i wd rather say LUCK IS BAD :P

----------


## Gytha

wow, wonderful pics.:gathering:
-------------------------------------
I recommend a website where all my UGG boots were bought from is beautyboots.com

----------


## Tulip

Kese emails arahe hain zing? Ye in pix ki?? :s

----------


## Shono

hmmm achi hain zing
but yeh cars wahan holes mein gain kaise

----------


## Zing

> wow, wonderful pics.:gathering:
> -------------------------------------
> I recommend a website where all my UGG boots were bought from is beautyboots.com


heheh thanks jeee for liking :P

----------


## Zing

> Kese emails arahe hain zing? Ye in pix ki?? :s


ehhe yes... friends r trying to make me scared heheehe :P

----------


## Zing

> hmmm achi hain zing
> but yeh cars wahan holes mein gain kaise


hahhahahha shono popat .. yehi to SKILLED driving hey  hehheh.. duffer :P

----------


## coolshoaib

> yehi to SKILLED driving hey  hehheh..P


in ko daikh kar to waqi hi lagta hai k kafi skill hai UAE k logon k pas khadon main girne ki.

----------


## Tulip

> ehhe yes... friends r trying to make me scared heheehe :P


achaa,... matlab they dun agree you drive well  :Stick Out Tongue:  isn't it? :lildevil;

----------


## Zing

> in ko daikh kar to waqi hi lagta hai k kafi skill hai UAE k logon k pas khadon main girne ki.


hahahah yes SHOAIB... m alos KAFI skilld :P

----------


## Zing

> achaa,... matlab they dun agree you drive well  isn't it? :lildevil;




hahha nai sisi... 
thy just want me to get scared coz i m MUCH BETTER drivr den thy are :P

----------


## Tulip

hahha..ok.. I trust you zing :bg:

----------


## Muzna

kiya baat hai jee holes bhi gariion k accordingly kiyay gaay haein bilkul fit aaa jaati haein  :Big Grin:

----------


## Zing

> hahha..ok.. I trust you zing :bg:


*lolzzz

Still if u dont.. gimme a chance to ride ur car while hvng Steering, breaks and Accelerator in MY control.. :P*

----------


## Zing

> kiya baat hai jee holes bhi gariion k accordingly kiyay gaay haein bilkul fit aaa jaati haein


hahahahah Muzna popat yehi to asal KAMAAL hey :P


@ Aapi.. shall i continue wid the same???

----------


## Muzna

zing kahtay ho to maan laitay haien iss KAMAAAL k JAMAAAL ko  :Big Grin:

----------


## Zing

hahahah


see how dis LADY managed teh parking space ..  lolzzzz

----------


## Tulip

Oh God! 
Well zing ye risk lene se pehle sochna parega  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Muzna

@ Zing

it isnt necessary that the driver was Lady  :Smile:

----------

